# Clear Creek



## dcarto (Nov 15, 2013)

I was at Clear Creek today for a couple hours. Skunked, like a read in another post from a couple weeks ago. The water was pretty clear but no fish spotted. One guy I met said the creek was stocked with 3800 brownies about 30 days ago, this info evidently came from one of the rangers. You'd think I would've seen at least one.

I've been fishing Clear Creek for 1 1/2 years and have only caught two browns, both in pools. Fishing pools is pretty boring to me. It's like fishing a farm pond. My question: Can you catch browns in faster, more shallow riffles/swifter runs or do they by nature tend to stay in the deeper pools?
What works? I've tried nymphs several times to no avail.

One last question, does Clear Fork in the gorge offer any better brownie fishing?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I was down to Clear Creek 2 or 3 weeks ago and got into quite a few browns. You just have to remember that they will change their position and feeding habit based on temp, time of day, available food, water levels, etc etc. Here are a couple pics - nothing of any size, but a hoot on an ultralight. I was fishing a PT nymph under an olive caddis. Some took the caddis, some took the nymph.


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

The fact that Clear Creek has been stocked is news to me! Haven't been there since October 9th, and all I caught that day was a single 10 inch holdover. I live about 15 minutes from the creek, so I definitely need to get out there soon!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I spent about an hour there today and brought 4 browns to net and enough creek chubs for a fish fry. I saw a handful of fishermen there, but not where I was. The solitude was bliss and the fish icing on the cake.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03157000


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't personally be expecting to see every fish. Where I have found trout there in my limited time fishing there has been in faster moving water. Your chances of spotting a trout in that kind of water are about as good as spotting a sasquatch in places like that.  It's not going to happen. In slow pools, yes you may visually see them there, but still, never depend on spotting fish.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

in the early summer i watch them all the time coming up and hitting the fresh hatches great time to throw drys. but i think most fish are in the pool but there are fish in the faster water i know i have found them there try them nymphs alittle more i would say


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol, I haven't fished this area for about 4 years, last time I was there I caught everything but a trout, almost a dozen Saugeye, suckers, carp and a 5 pound Large mouth, it was a pretty good day fishing but I was still kinda disappointed. If you want Brownies go to the Mad, just don't leave anything in your car, there some $hit bags out there ruining peoples day offs.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Last time I fished it was in late spring 2 yrs ago. I used #16-18 light cahill emergers and got them in the head of rifles. UL is way to go again and is fun.


----------

